# Safe ice for a 300lb guy



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Just like the topic says. What do you guys think is save ice for a 300lb guy plus gear.


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Id go out on 3.5" of "good" ice and not be worried. I always get sent out first only 150lbs wet, then report back to shore theres only an inch and watch guys go back home lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

We fished Erie, BB, 2 guys, a two man clam, a three Wheeler, and gear on 3 to 4 inches all day, I'd say your fine

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm around 250lb, I like atleast 4" of ice. If any less, I get the pucker factor.
Another week of these steady cold temps, and it will be time!


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Because somewhere there will be 2" NEVER underestimate it. Once you go through it's too late. Alot of guys out there don't check the ice they are on. They see someone out there and assume it's safe.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm good to go on 3 inches. I'll do 2.5 if I'm just setting tip ups and watching from a distance! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhead59 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was taught to always throw spud hard into ice in front of you as you walk onto first ice if it goes through back off if its solid keep walking once there is 3 to 4 inches that will no longer be needed I have been ice fishing for 40 years and have never broken through the ice.


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

fishindude644 said:


> Because somewhere there will be 2" NEVER underestimate it. Once you go through it's too late. Alot of guys out there don't check the ice they are on. They see someone out there and assume it's safe.


Yup. 1 person out fishing leads to 2. And so on people assume its safe if they see someone out fishing. I myself won't go out in areas I don't know. How deep, and I still spud my way. Even if I'm fishing in 3ft of water I still get nervous going out the first time.


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm a big guy (6,3 300) and I feel safe on a solid 4 inches


----------



## T~bag (Jan 29, 2010)

If you can't smack through with one solid hit of the Spud you should be fine.. thats how I venture out on first ice anyhow.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Its hard to say. I play it by ear. I ice fished all my life and never went through. I've had gone through with a machine trying to get on the ice... but never out in the lake where there is a potential danger. I drive by the water everyday and know whats new ice and what just formed. Stay close to shore when traveling and once you get where you want to go out farther use the spud. Air pockets are getting more frequent I noticed here in Anchor Bay. The shallower water near shore won't be a problem if you go through. The waters a foot or two tops. You would have to drive out couple hundred yards to reach anything over 4 feet. Theres no such thing as safe ice like they say, but if you use your judgement... travel on the same path as everyone else and venture out with caution. Simple thing as ice picks in the pocket will make getting up out of the water easy and hopefully getting back to where its warm won't be too far. Keep your distance from other fellow anglers. If you see guys out, but question the ice, wait one more night for the ice to get a bit thicker.


----------



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

You would want a solid 4" of ice, but no bite is worth getting wet over.....we're all itching this time of year, but be patient....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

I go 300# myself...Good, solid, not white, good ice 4" thick & I'm driving my quad out. If it's good ice & I'm the one checking it, I'll fish on 2".


----------



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

I go with 4" and then I can usually get away with fluctuations. This only applys with solid ice, don't go on honey comb with less than 8". If your out on the ice there is always a risk and don't take others words for it "you are responsible for your own safety and kids so use your brain"


----------



## ssminnow (Apr 1, 2011)

4 inches for walking. thickness can change very quickly early on and snow hides problem spots. take a spud, ice picks, rope, cell phone, and a buddy until you get some conifidence. stay away from areas that have current ie., creek inlets, culverts, road run off, docks that are still in (some put bubblers in to keep ice away), etc.


----------



## N1P (Dec 4, 2008)

I like 3-4 with a sled and some basic stuff. I like 6-7 to take my quad.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

We have 7 inches of good black clear ice at a lake here in the U.P. i will be going out tomorrow morning!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

ssminnow said:


> 4 inches for walking. thickness can change very quickly early on and snow hides problem spots. take a spud, ice picks, rope, cell phone, and a buddy until you get some conifidence. stay away from areas that have current ie., creek inlets, culverts, road run off, docks that are still in (some put bubblers in to keep ice away), etc.


Yup agree 100%, but a drop from 4 to 2 is better than a drop from 2 to 1/2. Simply put the thicker it is the better for fluctuations. You will always be taking a risk so the only sure thing is to never go ice fishing :sad:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am 240 and I was out on 2 inches last year, not going to do it this year. I am guessing that there will be 4 inches by the weekend. I usually go out in the dark which makes it harder to guess. I will probably wait for light on Saturday. All of the gear is ready to go.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

My issue was always two-fold: How much ice is safe for a guy @ 300#...and then if I did go through, how in the hell would I get out? 

Soooo....

I wait until I see quads and such..and then follow their paths. I stay away from up-ground reservoirs with rocky shorelines, as the sun warms the rocks and deteriorates the edges of the ice. We have a lot of those down here in Ohio. 

No matter what, there is always a pucker factor involved with ice fishing. I can't say that I've ever been "at ease" while on the ice.


----------

